# Essere sul pezzo



## MünchnerFax

Non sembra esserci limite all'imbarbarimento della lingua (e recentemente sembra che non ci siano nemmeno più le mezze stagioni ). Da qualche tempo a questa parte mi capita di leggere o sentire, per fortuna molto raramente, l'espressione _essere sul pezzo, _o varianti più esotiche tipo _essere sempre sul pezzo_. Ogni volta che mi ci imbatto cerco di intuire il significato dal contesto, e mi pare di aver capito che è un'espressione poliedrica, polisemica, un jolly insomma:
- essere all'avanguardia;
- lavorare con zelo e dedizione;
- essere aggiornato, al passo coi tempi, anzi magari un po' in anticipo;
- essere trafelato, impegnato, avere tante cose da fare;
- varie ed eventuali. 

Il mio quesito è:
Faccio eccessivo uso di sostanze psicotrope oppure questa espressione sta davvero prendendo piede? La usate o sentite voi stessi? È forse attestata addirittura in qualche vocabolario?
Qual è l'etimo? Ho immaginato al gergo giornalistico (il pezzo = l'articolo), ma non riesco a trovare un nesso sensato con i significati che ho elencato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nella mia infinita ignoranza, "essere sul pezzo" ha un solo significato:
Detto di giornalista che sta lavorando assiduamente alla stesura di un articolo.
Se tu volessi esprimere uno dei significati che hai elencato, temo che non ti capirei.


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Non sembra esserci limite all'imbarbarimento della lingua...


Perché imbarbarimento, scusa? Solo perché non conosciamo il significato di un modo di dire? Quand'anche si diffondesse (e quindi si chiarisse il significato) non vedo pericoli d'imbarbarimento.
Confesso di non aver mai sentito l'espressione ma, se dovessi azzardare una possibile origine, penserei al "pezzo" della catena di montaggio.
Coloro che purtroppo vi lavorano devono sempre essere vigili e pronti a intervenire sul _pezzo_...


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> penserei al "pezzo" della catena di montaggio.


Be', almeno in Piemonte, terra di fabbriche, il senso sembrerebbe essere quello :
*pezzo* - sost. masc. - *tòch* sost. masc. *\ toc \*. Invariante al plurale. Nel gergo operaio si dice _esse an sël tòch_, che letteralmente significa _essere sul pezzo_, per dire essere al lavoro. Il pezzo è quello che viene lavorato dall'addetto macchina o rifinito dall'aggiustatore. Anche tra gli impiegati provenienti dall'officina se uno trova il collega al mattino presto già al lavoro può usare la frase allegorica: _oh! ses-to già an sël tòch?_


----------



## bubu7

Ottimo lavoro, Necsus! 
Interessante anche il sito a cui rimanda il tuo collegamento.
L'espressione sembrerebbe quindi d'origine settentrionale, forse proprio piemontese.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Ottimo lavoro, Necsus!


Be', è tutta questione di... essere sul pezzo! 
Comunque anche a me non piace tantissimo l'espressione, e mi verrebbe più naturale associarla al gergo giornalistico, che sicuramente oggi 'contamina' più di Cipputi..!


----------



## irene.acler

Io non l'ho mai sentita, e da queste parti non credo venga usata..


----------



## MAVERIK

Noi diciamo "Essere al pezzo" con il significato di essere sempre impegnati in qualcosa , nel lavoro ad esempio.


----------



## housecameron

Necsus said:


> Be', almeno in Piemonte, terra di fabbriche, il senso sembrerebbe essere quello:
> _oh! ses-to già an sël tòch?_


 
Ciao Necsus, carina questa  
Non ricordo di averla sentita però... neanche in italiano.

Ma da quando ho letto _Se non sei sul Pezzo SEI OUT!_ devo correre ai ripari.


----------



## cityofgod

Essere sul pezzo:
l'ho usata per esprimere il fatto che stavo seguendo in maniera accurata la questione lavorativa. Questo significato viene attribuito sia a *Roma* che a *Milano*, almeno stando a quanto sentito da persone di mia conoscenza.

A *Firenze* il discorso è diverso ed è molto più "carnale"; infatti si usa per esprimere che si sta facendo l'amore.


----------



## stella_maris_74

cityofgod said:


> A *Firenze* il discorso è diverso ed è molto più "carnale"; infatti si usa per esprimere che si sta facendo l'amore.



Oh bella! Sarei curiosa di sentire un esempio di quest'uso particolare...
Me lo puoi collocare in una frase?

Io l'ho sentito usare anche in senso ironico:
- Hai sentito che Britney Spears si è rapata a zero?
- E' successo mesi fa! _Sempre sul pezzo _tu, eh?

ciao 

dani (e ben ritrovati a tutti quanti )


----------



## Artemide Diana

L'ho usata nell'ambiente giornalistico (_sono sul pezzo_ = sto lavorando alacremente per finire l'articolo); mai sentita altrove. 
Ma manco dall'Italia da un bel po'...  (un po' di nostalgia)


----------



## cityofgod

stella_maris_74 said:


> Oh bella! Sarei curiosa di sentire un esempio di quest'uso particolare...
> Me lo puoi collocare in una frase?


 
Purtroppo l'ho scoperto mio malgrado, quando sottoponendo una questione ad un mio interlocutore fiorentino. Gli ho fatto presente che occorreva "stare sul pezzo" e vedendo la risata che si è fatta ho chiesto spiegazioni in proposito. Spiegazioni che riconducevano all'atto in questione.

Naturalmente ho chiesto per verifica ad altri interlocutori, sempre fiorentini, ed è emersa la stessa reazione.

Ergo, ho dedotto che a Firenze la parola "pezzo" ha un significato specifico...

Rimando ai fiorentini del forum un esempio.


----------



## Crisidelm

Credo che possa avere anche un'origine militare, "essere sul pezzo" ovvero essere pronto a caricare e far fuoco (tipicamente, con un cannone).


----------



## vega3131

*Essere al pezzo*, *stare al pezzo* mi sembrano entrambe abbastanza diffuse per "dedicarsi intensamente al proprio lavoro", con una leggera connotazione ironica.
L'operaio Stakhanov era uno sempre al pezzo.


----------



## Artemide Diana

Ho notato che alcuni di noi dicono "sul" ed altri "al" pezzo...


----------



## Salegrosso

Ciao a tutti. 
Quest'espressione non l'ho mai sentita ne' a Verona, ne' a Trieste ne' a Napoli.
Mi pare non bella, ma la sua origine operaia me la rende simpatica.

Sulla questione su/a vediamo se e' come immagino: _a_ al centro-sud, _su_ su al nord...?


----------



## cityofgod

Salegrosso said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Quest'espressione non l'ho mai sentita ne' a Verona, ne' a Trieste ne' a Napoli.
> Mi pare non bella, ma la sua origine operaia me la rende simpatica.
> 
> Sulla questione su/a vediamo se e' come immagino: _a_ al centro-sud, _su_ su al nord...?


 
Ciao Big Salt,
secondo me la frase nota che si sente è "*stare sul pezzo*" ed è proprio la congiunzione "*sul*" a dare quel senso di vicinanza fisica o operativa.
Essere fisicamente sopra o essere mentalmente vicino a quella questione.

"*Stare al pezzo*" mi sembra possa dar luogo ad equivoci di comprensione del verbo stare, magari intendendolo come "sopportare" il pezzo ricevuto (stare al gioco come stare al pezzo).
Ti dico questo perché a Roma la parola "*Pezzo*" significa anche "*reazione sgradita*" o "*sceneggiata di cattivo gusto*" come da esempio: *Mi ha fatto un pezzo !*"


----------



## kdl77

stella_maris_74 said:


> Io l'ho sentito usare anche in senso ironico:
> - Hai sentito che Britney Spears si è rapata a zero?
> - E' successo mesi fa! _Sempre sul pezzo _tu, eh?


 
Anch'io lo uso con lo stesso senso, cioè "essere sul pezzo" = "essere ben informati su cose di stretta attualità, essere tempestivi e nel posto giusto al momento giusto".

Tra l'altro, sono contenta di sapere, adesso, da dove derivi quest'espressione per me molto bella e che uso con piacere.


----------



## caterina79

Secondo me l'espressione ha origine proprio in riferimento alla catena di montaggio delle fabbriche. La sentivo usare da un vicino di casa operaio dell'ex Italsider di Genova e attivo sindacalista.


----------



## ilfabri76

*L*'origine di " essere al pezzo, o pronti al pezzo" e da attribuirsi agli artiglieri italiani che chiamano "pezzo di artiglieria" il vecchio cannone o l'obice con cui lavorano.
Infatti durante la prima guerra mondiale dove l'artiglieria italiana si e guadagnata innumerevoli medaglie d'oro, era abitudine rispondere alla domanda dei comandanti di essere pronti al proprio posto di combattimento con la frase ' sempre al pezzo".
*P*er quale motivo poi sia arrivata nelle bocche civili, non saprei dirvi, ma sicuramente viene usata per esprimere il concetto di essere sempre pronti e sempre al proprio posto di lavoro.


----------



## Melamp80

Ma davvero nessuno ha mai sentito l'espressione "essere sul pezzo"??
Io l'ho sentito molto spesso e significa "essere aggiornati, sapere di cosa si sta parlando"..
.. e comunque non ci trovo proprio niente di barbarico..

Saluti a tutti.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

cityofgod said:


> Purtroppo l'ho scoperto mio malgrado, quando sottoponendo una questione ad un mio interlocutore fiorentino. Gli ho fatto presente che occorreva "stare sul pezzo" e vedendo la risata che si è fatta ho chiesto spiegazioni in proposito. Spiegazioni che riconducevano all'atto in questione.
> 
> Naturalmente ho chiesto per verifica ad altri interlocutori, sempre fiorentini, ed è emersa la stessa reazione.
> 
> Ergo, ho dedotto che a Firenze la parola "pezzo" ha un significato specifico...
> 
> Rimando ai fiorentini del forum un esempio.


 



Confermo che le volte che ho sentito questa frase qui a Firenze era nel siginficato citato da Cityofgod, e tra l'altro mi suona sempre piuttosto volgare.

La parola "pezzo" da sola non ha significati particolari, è proprio l'espressione che, non so perché, ha assunto "quel" significato.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Credo che l'etimo di "stare/essere sul pezzo" derivi dal gergo giornalistico, in cui tale frase ha il significato di "stare sulla notizia, sul fatto, seguirlo assiduamente". Il significato "aggiornato" suppongo sia "essere sempre aggiornati" oppure "seguire con costanza e impegno un progetto".

L'ho sentita ripetere a sproposito dal mio collega direttore commerciale, il quale, come tutti i commerciali, tende a stuprare la lingua italiana con anglicismi e altre espressioni tecniche usati a vanvera.

La trovo un'espressione piuttosto affettata, propria di chi vuole sempre apparire _à la page_ a tutti i costi. Non parlerei di imbarbarimento, comunque: dopotutto, per quanto gergale, la frase è italiana e perfettamente comprensibile.


----------



## rubuk

ilfabri76 said:


> *L*'origine di " essere al pezzo, o pronti al pezzo" è da attribuirsi agli artiglieri italiani che chiamano "pezzo di artiglieria" il vecchio cannone o l'obice con cui lavorano.
> Infatti durante la prima guerra mondiale ... era abitudine rispondere alla domanda dei comandanti di essere pronti al proprio posto di combattimento con la frase ' sempre al pezzo".
> *P*er quale motivo poi sia arrivata nelle bocche civili, non saprei dirvi, ma sicuramente viene usata per esprimere il concetto di essere sempre pronti e/o sempre al proprio posto di lavoro.



Posso garantire che questa è l'origine, e addirittura penso sia ancora più vecchia di quanto non si dica a proposito della Grande Guerra, la spiegazione è di un vecchio storico militare, purtroppo non riesco più a trovare il libro dove riportava le sue affermazioni. Troppo tempo è passato.

St.


----------



## gioparte

Ciao, 
io la uso spesso e mi é stata criticata con ironia e un pizzico di imbarazzo per motivi che chi sa intendere intende.

Tra le possibili origini proposte: giornalismo, catena di montaggio et arma da guerra, io prediligo quest'ultima per la forza metaforica dell'essere pronti a sopravvivere, che si collega molto bene con l'essere aggiornati e dinamici, oggi. Mi sembra anche più probabile che l'espressione si sia diffusa dall'universo militare perché la guerra l'han fatta e subita tutti 60 anni fà, da una parte o dall'altra.

Io l'ho sempre intesa anche con una sfumatura di complicità, l'aver capito di cosa si sta parlando e seguire il discorso. Tanto che pensavo avesse origine con l'essere a tempo, seguire il ritmo, quindi andare a tempo di musica, la musica che suona oggi e ora.


----------



## Pictsac

Buongiorno a tutti,
da queste parti (Massa -Ms- e dintorni) si usa continuamente, siccome sono tedesco mi sono fatto un po' di ricerche per conto mio tempo addietro (domandando agli anziani) e ho scoperto che il *pezzo* sarebbe il pezzo di artiglieria, cioè il canone. Quindi: _tutti al pezzo!_. Erano gli ufficiali che richiamavano i soldati affinché si mettessero a fare qualcosa. Quindi sarebbe un'intimazione a tornare al lavoro. Poi si usa anche in tono scherzoso, per esempio si usa anche quando si va a tavola facendo intendere che c'è da far fuori il cibo


----------



## annapo

Qui a Milano "essere sul pezzo" è una espressione molto comune, che ho sentito usare prevalentemente nel senso di:
"Essere molto presenti, concentrati e aggiornati su una questione" (di solito lavorativa, almeno sulla base della mia esperienza)

ad esempio: 
_"per questo lavoro ci serve gente sul pezzo"_
_"chiedilo a lui, è sul pezzo"_

si usa anche in senso scherzoso: _"hai visto che sono sul pezzo"_
o in qualche raro caso in senso negativo, per indicare che una persona ha una mansione molto operativa e non ha un ruolo di responsabilità: _"non chiedere a lui, è uno che (lavora) sul pezzo"_


----------



## Pictsac

Interessante *annapo* come si evolve il linguaggio  comunque come rilevano *ilfabri76* e *rubuk* l'origine sembra essere proprio quello legato all'artiglieria


----------



## Giuda

Mi permetto di entrare nella discussione; sono finito qui perché sto cercando qualche ricca fonte di modi di dire regionali e non, cosa che finora non ho trovato: sono scarni i dizionari dei modi di dire, non vi pare? 
Vorrei dire qualcosa sul tema, e poi sono toscano, e potrei dare dei chiarimenti sull'uso anomalo di questa espressione che secondo me non è barbara. 
L'espressione significa innanzitutto "essere (alacremente) al lavoro", letterale o figurato, ovvero acquisire la sfumatura di "essere nel vivo della questione" e molte delle altre sfumature che sono state notate. Non ha niente a che vedere con il significato di "pezza" nel parlato romano. 
Sarei tentato di dire anch'io che l'espressione sia di origine operaia, tanto più che sono figlio, fratello e nipote di meccanici e l'ho sentita mille volte, la uso anch'io; ma non bisogna lasciarsi ingannare. "Pezzo" è tutto ciò che si contrappone a intero, come suo membro, innanzitutto; inoltre, per l'uso sterminato che si può fare del termine - "pezzo" si può dire di ogni cosa - , esso tende a significare qualcosa di indistinto e infine di incompleto, da contrapporsi al "pezzo, appunto, finito". Non è questione di meccanici e di operai, se tutto ciò che è pezzo rimanda per opposto all'intero: è logica. Sicché forse non c'è bisogno di scomodare la metalmeccanica, non più di quanto non si debba scomodare l'intera congregazione delle arti e dei mestieri: quasi ogni lavoratore ha a che fare con un pezzo, infatti. Ed esso non è altro che il suo lavoro. 
Ora veniamo all'uso toscano. Non so se per cattive frequentazioni - la mia famiglia innanzitutto - o per il destino di nascere in Toscana, ma io dell'espressione "essere sul pezzo" ho imparato prima il significato sconcio. Non molto tempo fa a un convegno, quando sono andato a complimentarmi con una bravissima filosofa toscana che era intervenuta, da anni impegnata in lotte femministe e anticlericali, lei ha risposto alle mie congratulazioni dicendo in tutta serietà: "Bé, come vede siamo sempre... sul pezzo". Un'occasione, questa, in cui malgrado la serietà della circostanza ho dovuto fare degli sforzi per ritrovare il significato non allusivo dell'espressione. Questo per dire quanto radicata possa essere in un toscano l'accezione scurrile dell'espressione. 
Quella per cui, per una ultima mutazione semantica, si arriva all'equazione di "pezzo" e organo sessuale femminile, anche come sineddoche della donna stessa, secondo il diffusissimo uso (maschilista?) non più toscano ma italiano di concepire verbalmente parte e intero della donna come un unico ente di uguale significato. A questa significazione fa da contrafforte un'altra espressione complementare toscana, con lo stesso significato e altrettanto allusiva, quella di "mettere sul pezzo", detto ovviamente sempre tra maschi e riferito a terzi, dove prevale la semantica del dominio fisico ("mettere") e dove pezzo sta invece per l'organo maschile. Ma appunto si arriva a quella estrema equazione, quella di "pezzo" e di "fica", solo come ultimo passo, in cui finalmente l'espressione torna a dire qualcosa di fisico poiché l'"essere sul pezzo" descrive proprio l'essere sopra alla donna nella copula. Prima di arrivare a questo prevale il significato traslato, prevale la metaforica del lavoro, per cui "essere sul pezzo" significa sì "fottere" ma come azione, cioè in ultima istanza come lavoro, l'azione dell'uomo. Quando uno "è sul pezzo" vuol dire che è impegnato, e nell'allegria volgare toscana il sesso è ciò in cui ci si impegna di più. Questa associazione col lavoro è testimoniata anche dall'osservazione seguente: l'espressione viene usata talvolta non solo per significare l'atto sessuale ma anche la pratica sfrenata o metodica di cercare donne, cercare di conoscere donne, con lo scopo di portarsele a letto. Insomma tutto quello che rientra nell'arco semantico compreso tra il corteggiamento e la molestia. Quando uno ha la smania delle donne, "è sempre sul pezzo". E anche qui significa concepire la sessualità come un lavoro. E' una caratteristica toscana quella di concepire pressocché ogni parola come possibile sinonimo dei sessi, e ogni espressione come allegoria della copula. Spesso l'intonazione da sola basta a spiegare l'allusione.


----------



## Lighe

E' solo da alcuni mesi che mi capita di sentire quest'espressione, per lo più nell'ambito lavorativo - presumo che sia la sfera delle news a dare sempre più impulso alla sua diffusione .
Noto che il primo quesito sull'argomento in questo forum è stato posto ad ottobre del 2007; inutile dire che trovo estremamente interessanti ed appropriati tutti i contributi finora apportati.
Proprio ieri ho acquistato l'ultima edizione di uno dei piu' accreditati dizionari e ho notato che il citato modo di dire non viene ancora menzionato.
In effetti mi auspico che questo - la registrazione ufficiale di tale locuzione nel nostro vocabolario - avvenga quanto prima.
Sarebbe utile segnalarlo in tale discussione, ove tale ufficializzazione intervenisse o fosse già intervenuta.
Un ringraziamento e un grande saluto a tutti.


----------



## Lamy

A me ha dato l'idea di "essere concentrato su qualcosa", senza distrazioni o divagazioni. Mi viene in mente l'inglese "focused"... 
Un po' il contrario dello scolastico "andare fuori tema".


----------



## Lula_

cityofgod said:


> Purtroppo l'ho scoperto mio malgrado, quando sottoponendo una questione ad un mio interlocutore fiorentino. Gli ho fatto presente che occorreva "stare sul pezzo" e vedendo la risata che si è fatta ho chiesto spiegazioni in proposito. Spiegazioni che riconducevano all'atto in questione.
> 
> Naturalmente ho chiesto per verifica ad altri interlocutori, sempre fiorentini, ed è emersa la stessa reazione.
> 
> Ergo, ho dedotto che a Firenze la parola "pezzo" ha un significato specifico...
> 
> Rimando ai fiorentini del forum un esempio.



Ecco una frase ascoltata recentemente durante una cena:

"La mi' suocera aveva il brutto vizio di aprire sempre la porta della camera mia e di Roberto e una volta mi trovò sul pezzo"

Personalmente questo è l'unico uso che conosco. Certamente sarei in grado di comprendere l'uso "giornalistico" però, se mi venisse chiesto di spiegarne il significato, questo sarebbe l'unico che saprei descrivere. Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia molto volgare, è un linguaggio colloquiale molto usato anche in famiglia, si sa che noi toscani siamo un po' di "bocca sudicia".


----------



## Akire72

cityofgod said:


> Essere sul pezzo:
> l'ho usata per esprimere il fatto che stavo seguendo in maniera accurata la questione lavorativa. Questo significato viene attribuito sia a *Roma* che a *Milano*, almeno stando a quanto sentito da persone di mia conoscenza.
> 
> A *Firenze* il discorso è diverso ed è molto più "carnale"; infatti si usa per esprimere che si sta facendo l'amore.


 


cityofgod said:


> Purtroppo l'ho scoperto mio malgrado, quando sottoponendo una questione ad un mio interlocutore fiorentino. Gli ho fatto presente che occorreva "stare sul pezzo" e vedendo la risata che si è fatta ho chiesto spiegazioni in proposito. Spiegazioni che riconducevano all'atto in questione.
> 
> Naturalmente ho chiesto per verifica ad altri interlocutori, sempre fiorentini, ed è emersa la stessa reazione.
> 
> Ergo, ho dedotto che a Firenze la parola "pezzo" ha un significato specifico...
> 
> Rimando ai fiorentini del forum un esempio.


 
Eccomi, vi do un esempio. Lavorando in un'industria metalmeccanica non mi mancano esempi di questo tipo, ve l'assicuro!

"Enrico, se torni a casa ora suona il campanello perché ci sta che la tu' moglie sia sul pezzo con l'idraulico!"

Voilà!


----------



## ilasimo

kdl77 said:


> Anch'io lo uso con lo stesso senso, cioè "essere sul pezzo" = "essere ben informati su cose di stretta attualità, essere tempestivi e nel posto giusto al momento giusto".
> 
> Tra l'altro, sono contenta di sapere, adesso, da dove derivi quest'espressione per me molto bella e che uso con piacere.



Anche io uso quest'espressione con questo significato più che quello di lavorare alacremente su qualcosa
Espressioni simili esistono anche in altre lingue con riferimenti leggermente diversi

Non so se perché piemontese (carinissima la storia postata da Necsus) comunque alle mie orecchie l'espressione suona familiare e qui dalle mie parti si usa parecchio


----------



## Giorgino

annapo said:


> o in qualche raro caso in senso negativo, per indicare che una persona ha una mansione molto operativa e non ha un ruolo di responsabilità: _"non chiedere a lui, è uno che (lavora) sul pezzo"_



Mi domando se in quest'ultimo esempio non sia piuttosto da intendere: "è uno che lavora al dettaglio, senza una visione d'insieme, non è consapevole di quello che succede a livelli più ampi". Può essere?


----------



## Corrado Lampe

Avendo fatto il servizio militare in artiglieria ed essendo giornalista mi viene spontanea la seguente interpretazione, fatte alcune premesse: Ho sentito più volte questa espressione in ambito giornalistico. Esempio: un collaboratore propone una notizia, il caporedattore gli dice "stai sul pezzo", che palesemente corrisponde a "occupati tu di questa storia". Questo esclude che con "pezzo" qui si intenda l'articolo, in gergo "pezzo". Cioè: si viene incaricati verbalmente di seguire un fatto accaduto ed i suoi sviluppi (=pezzo) per poi scrivere gli articoli (=i pezzi) per le varie edizioni del giornale. Dunque si tratta di una frase gergale proveniente da un altro ambito. Qui entra in scena l'artiglieria. Uno degli incarichi attinenti ai cannoni è quello del "servente al pezzo". Devono fare il lavoro più duro e scomodo, devono sempre stare agli ordini del "capopezzo" e non si devono far sfuggire nulla...
Mi immagino che dall'ambito militare il modo di dire sia trasmigrato, verosimilmente dopo la seconda guerra mondiale, nel linguaggio giornalistico. Potrebbe significare qualcosa come "fai il lavoro sporco e non mollare".


----------



## Frantos

Riapro questa discussione dopo parecchi anni perché mi ci sono imbattuto, insieme con questa, effettuando una ricerca.
Infatti ultimamente ho sentito spesso usare l'espressione e mi sono chiesto cosa significasse.

Faccio un passo indietro: ho bazzicato in ambienti giornalistici per circa un quindicennio e lì ho sentito spesso utilizzare l'espressione, con il significato, almeno secondo mia interpretazione, di non uscire fuori traccia, non scantonare rispetto al tema assegnato o prefissato, ovvero concentrarsi sull'argomento di cui ci sta occupando e non divagare. In questo senso, al contrario di quanto dichiarato da Corrado Lampe, per me il _pezzo_ era proprio l'articolo. Ma forse mi sbagliavo.
Poi un giorno per guadagnarmi il pane ho accettato di lavorare in un _call center_ di una grande compagnia telefonica. All'epoca non si vendevano ancora i contratti per telefono e lavorare in un _call center_ significava quasi per definizione fare assistenza post-vendita, soprattutto amministrativa (reclami praticamente). Il centro dove prestavo servizio era nella città di Napoli, ma c'erano scambi molto frequenti in quanto nella nostra società c'era continua mobilità per motivi di formazione; personalmente io non mi sono mai mosso se non tra sedi situate sempre a Napoli, ma ricordo di aver lavorato gomito a gomito con gente proveniente da sedi situate a Pozzuoli, Milano e dintorni, Pisa, Ivrea, Torino, Roma, Catania e so prima che arrivassi c'è stata una certa osmosi anche con Bologna e Padova e dopo che me ne sono andato con Tirana e Fiume. Un giorno, in quel contesto, a un certo punto mi sento rivolgere da un _team leader_ l'invito, pronunciato con il verbo all'imperativo ma con un tono scherzoso, a stare sul pezzo, a e ricordo perfettamente una mia reazione tra l'interdetto e il perplesso. Il sorriso più ammiccante che bizzarro con cui aveva pronunciato quell'espressione bizzarra mi aveva rimandato ai miei trascorsi giornalistici; infatti, in quel periodo ancora collaboravo con un quotidiano e avendo un nome particolare ero facilmente riconoscibile, quindi alcuni colleghi che ne erano lettori assidui se ne erano accorti e avevano sparso la voce. Insomma, io non ricordo cosa fosse accaduto immediatamente prima né cosa stessi facendo, ma interpretai la cosa nel senso di «non perdere tempo in chiacchiere e concéntrati sull'obiettivo che stai perseguendo; te lo dico in gergo giornalistico così mi capisci meglio» e rimasi un po' perplesso anche perché la cosa mi suonò come una velata minaccia, poiché avevo ricevuto segnali più espliciti di un non gradimento da parte del _management_ della mia altra attività.

Venendo ai nostri giorni, ho sentito adoperare quest'espressione più volte, però da parte di terzi (forse in televisione), quindi oggi per curiosità ho fatto una ricerca e dopo quello che ho letto mi sono chiesto se all'epoca avessi preso una grossa cantonata, tanto che mi verrebbe voglia di contattare questo collega, se solo ne rammentassi il nome, per chiedergli cosa intendesse lui, o perlomeno, visto che sicuramente non ricorderà l'episodio, che valore attribuisce all'espressione.



Giuda said:


> quando sono andato a complimentarmi con una bravissima filosofa toscana che era intervenuta, da anni impegnata in lotte femministe e anticlericali


Questi per me non sono meriti 



> Quella per cui, per una ultima mutazione semantica, si arriva all'equazione di "pezzo" e organo sessuale femminile, anche come sineddoche della donna stessa, secondo il diffusissimo uso (maschilista?) non più toscano ma italiano di concepire verbalmente parte e intero della donna come un unico ente di uguale significato. A questa significazione fa da contrafforte un'altra espressione complementare toscana, con lo stesso significato e altrettanto allusiva, quella di "mettere sul pezzo", detto ovviamente sempre tra maschi e riferito a terzi, dove prevale la semantica del dominio fisico ("mettere") e dove pezzo sta invece per l'organo maschile. Ma appunto si arriva a quella estrema equazione, quella di "pezzo" e di "fica", solo come ultimo passo, in cui finalmente l'espressione torna a dire qualcosa di fisico poiché l'"essere sul pezzo" descrive proprio l'essere sopra alla donna nella copula.


Non c'è nessuna sineddoche a mio avviso: hai detto tu stesso che «pezzo» è parte dell'intero.



Akire72 said:


> "Enrico, se torni a casa ora suona il campanello perché ci sta che la tu' moglie sia sul pezzo con l'idraulico!"


In questo caso mi sa che il pezzo è sì l'organo sessuale, ma maschile. Cioè tua moglie sta avvolgendo il gingillo dell'idraulico


----------



## Rocco84

Io penso derivi dall'ambito miltare.
In artiglieria infatti i carri vengono chiamati "pezzi"

Chi infila le munizioni nei carri è chiamato servente al pezzo.

Quindi stare "sul pezzo" equivale a dire stai sul carro, stai pronto per l'azione...


----------

